# Packaging - Mailing



## jacenuby (Jun 2, 2006)

What do you use for packaging and mailing your shirts when fulfilling customer orders? I have been searching for plastic garment wrappers and have not found anything I like or think would work. Is there a vendor or two out there it is recommended?

Do you mail or send in standard parcel envelopes from US Mail, UPS, FedEx?


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

jacenuby said:


> What do you use for packaging and mailing your shirts when fulfilling customer orders? I have been searching for plastic garment wrappers and have not found anything I like or think would work. Is there a vendor or two out there it is recommended?
> 
> Do you mail or send in standard parcel envelopes from US Mail, UPS, FedEx?


This has been covered a lot. All the answers you want can be found if you do two searches. Search for "uline" and "USPS" -- lots of posts about what you want to know.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I use USPS Priority because they provide free packaging, free delivery confirmation, and pretty fast delivery times.

I've bought shipping supplies from uline before and they deliver pretty fast. I've also used first class USPS for different t-shirt projects and that can save you a buck or so on mailing.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

I use papermart.com as they are local to me. Large jiffy #5 for shirts if not sending UPS or Global Priority Mail. Papermart has plastic bags too, tissue if you want to use it. I order other business supplies from Papermart so the cost is really good for me.

I iron, fold and tuck with tissue and put shirts in plastic bag. If shirts M to L are folded a certain way, I can get them to fit inside a plastic food storage bag from the 99-cent store...which is way more than my target customer expects. I would go with different packaging for upscale, however. A bigger bag, not necessarily heavier. Put yourself in your customer's shoes.


----------

